

Tiny, Winged Robots Show Agility in the Air - soofy
http://www.aaas.org/news/releases/2013/0502_fly.shtml

======
soofy
"Inspired by the biology of a fly, with submillimeter-scale anatomy and two
wafer-thin wings that flap almost invisibly, 120 times per second, the tiny
device not only represents the absolute cutting edge of micromanufacturing and
control systems; it is an aspiration that has impelled innovation in these
fields by dozens of researchers across Harvard for years."

\- from:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130502142649.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130502142649.htm)

